# M & M Update May 2011



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Haven't posted photos for long time, couple shots from the weekend.

Myrtle


Myrtle May 2011 by Matt Debouge, on Flickr

Marmalade


Marmalade May 2011 by Matt Debouge, on Flickr

:001_smile:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

They are both stunning !!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Such a long time since we've seen your gorgeous kitties :nono: They are both looking absolutely fantastic Matt :001_wub: Great sets of whiskers on both of them :thumbsup:


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you Jenny1966
Cheers lymorelynn, glad you like them. Myrtle is currently working towards the world record for longest whisker. If only I could get the ruler close enough.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1::001_tt1: They are both purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Simply stunning.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what stunning pictures


----------



## Smamfar (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, absolutely stunning cats (and great photos...)


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

beauties, wonderful photos,
michelle x


----------

